# Umm



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

There's some stuff in the mail for some people. Don't remember what's what. Sooo good luck.

1ZEW96780205770767
1ZEW96780305794383
1ZEW9678YW05806871
1ZX4409V0293239815
200533015003325 (fedex)


There's 3 more incoming that I don't have tracking numbers for yet. So enjoy it while it lasts lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn, you just don't slow down. Are you trying to start a war?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

one of those is for you, DM


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice, but I hope you get hit back 10 fold


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Uh Oh... :behindsofa:


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice! Serious bomber here!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

vink said:


> Nice! Serious bomber here!


That's an understatement. Kozz is one of the most consistantly-hard-hitting BotL around right now. Pray he doesn't get you in his scope. I can tell you from experience... _if _you survive, you will not be the same!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

vink said:


> Nice! *Serious* bomber here!


Serious?? Seriously Certifiably NUTS!! Kozz is Krazy!

Duck and Cover Gents.....


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Damn, you just don't slow down. Are you trying to start a war?


He wasn't starting a war. He was just drinking.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Kozz-nanegans

He just needs to make room for his Troop Rally winnins! Kozz! Just buy another cooler and fugeddaboutit!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

lordy lord....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Kozz-nanegans
> 
> He just needs to make room for his Troop Rally winnins! Kozz! Just buy another cooler and fugeddaboutit!


Cannot WAIT to see the destruction "Level 11" will bring!!!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

HEY! I know a guy in Fargo....OH shit!! :behindsofa:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL.....go get em Kozz! There's no better feeling than knowing you just f*cked up someone's mailbox. Can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

abe said:


> HEY! I know a guy in Fargo....OH shit!! :behindsofa:


You're gonna need an even stronger 4-letter word when it hits!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I think we should all be hiding lol!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're gonna need an even stronger 4-letter word when it hits!


Thats what I am worried about lol....I guess I'll be adding words to my repertoire


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Aww, how cute


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> one of those is for you, DM


Ahahahaha. Hope you have a new mailbox handy DM


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice thing about already being bitchslapped by Kozz: ya get to sit back and watch the fun without that oh-shit-dread feeling!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Damn, you just don't slow down. Are you trying to start a war?





kozzman555 said:


> one of those is for you, DM


:boink: :spank: :biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're gonna need an even stronger 4-letter word when it hits!


Golf


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

phew glad i did not see my city on the other end of any of them tracking numbers......HOLY SHIT adam slow your roll everyone know your a crazy mofo when it comes to bombing peeps. have fun and to the owners of them tracking numbers, good luck god bless and DUCK and COVER....


joshey


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

This looks like another case of Spring Fever. I hope you feel better now!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hopefully you keep the Coach handbags directed to the proper targets.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

This should be good, Kozz is a madman, damn fine Brother, but still a madman.
He is certified as a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> Nice thing about already being bitchslapped by Kozz: ya get to sit back and watch the fun without that oh-shit-dread feeling!


Hear, hear.



IBEW said:


> This should be good, Kozz is a madman, damn fine Brother, but still a madman.
> He is certified as a weapon of mass destruction.


Also true. However, if he asks if you want to _see _the weapon of mass distruction, trust me... say no.

I don't even know what that means.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

IBEW said:


> This should be good, Kozz is a madman, damn fine Brother, but still a madman.
> He is certified as a weapon of mass destruction.


Mark, I'm pretty sure something in there is one I'm sending you.....


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> Mark, I'm pretty sure something in there is one I'm sending you.....


HAHA (total nelson form the simpson's laugh implied right there)

joshey


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

you talk a new type of PTSD... you have PBSD post bombing stress disorder!!!!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> Mark, I'm pretty sure something in there is one I'm sending you.....


Oh Bro, I thought we were good, why me?
What did I ever do to you?
Some vicious rumor about a package showing up at your friends house?
And even if you already got it, who are you going to believe, me or your lying eyes?

Damn, I haven't even repaired my mailbox from when NikonNut took it out...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dude, you bombed the shit out of me. I'm putting the post up tonight. F*ck your mailbox!!!


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Ontario, Canada, United States ... what?


















.
.
.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

There is a city outside of Los Angeles called "Ontario". I only know this because my aunt used to live there. So it would be Ontario, California. But nice try lol


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> There is a city outside of Los Angeles called "Ontario". I only know this because my aunt used to live there. So it would be Ontario, California. But nice try lol


F*** you for ruining my fun lol

It's late and I'm tired


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Eastree said:


> F*** you for ruining my fun lol
> 
> It's late and I'm tired


F*ck your mailbox. You have incoming too


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Dang Kozz. I thought we finally beat you up enough that you would leave everybody the hell alone! Guess I was wrong!


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> F*ck your mailbox. You have incoming too


I'm well aware lol


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> There is a city outside of Los Angeles called "Ontario". I only know this because my aunt used to live there. So it would be Ontario, California. But nice try lol


Ontario isn't too far from where I live....Oh Shit! eep:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Ontario isn't too far from where I live....Oh Shit! eep:


Kinda what I was thinking! RUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmmm........... Interested to see what comes of this.......


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

This just seems to keep getting more and more entertaining! Go get em kozz!


----------

